# New Oner's Questions



## nikon_bob (Apr 19, 2005)

I will pick up my new 2005 SE-R on Friday. I want to drop it all around without necessarly trying to change suspension performance. I saw a series of 4 or 5 photos here the other day, but I can't find them. The photos were of a Black SE-R. It was the look I want. I'm sure after a time I will want to make some other changes, but now just the lowering will do. First Nissan after having Camaro's since 1967.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Eibach ProKit is low, Eibach Sportlines is much lower (scrap city)


----------



## nikon_bob (Apr 19, 2005)

Mark said:


> Eibach ProKit is low, Eibach Sportlines is much lower (scrap city)


Good quility? How low? Where to I get them?


----------

